# Constant Egg Laying - Need to slow it down!



## David13 (Sep 13, 2012)

I have a pair of rescued doves. They are very happy together but are constantly reproducing & the female is laying eggs every 3-4 weeks. 

I replace the eggs with wooden ones, and they sit on them for 3 weeks or so then immediately go back to breeding and new eggs are laid within a week. 

The female is being supplemented with calcium, but I am worried the constant egg laying isn't good for her. 

I've tried shortening their daylight hours, but that didn't have any effect. Does anyone have suggestions how I could slow down the egg laying?


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

do what you're doing, that's what healthy doves do, breed breed breed


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's what they do. At least they're not laying while on the fake eggs. Nothing more you can do.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats all you can do.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

It does seem normal. My Maggie does the same within the same time frame. I just try to make sure she has all the nutrients and vitamins she needs.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Pigeons breed like bunnies. Should always be considered. As long as they sit there for 3 weeks then lay another pair, just toss em out and keep replacing them with fake onea. I know it sucks its the best you can do. If the birds want some action let them get it, nobody would stop you and your "activities" right? Its just what they do


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

David13 said:


> I have a pair of rescued doves. They are very happy together but are constantly reproducing & the female is laying eggs every 3-4 weeks.
> 
> I replace the eggs with wooden ones, and they sit on them for 3 weeks or so then immediately go back to breeding and new eggs are laid within a week.
> 
> ...


The only way you may slow down the dove hen laying is to seperate them and give her a break, but the drawback is they don't like to be seperated and it causes stress..which can weaken you're bird. a pair of (Iam assuming) ring neck doves do nest quite actively most times and this is normal for them.. so really there is no reason to fix normal. you are doing all the things they need in that using fake eggs, giving calcium suppliment, and having a place for them to nest, so good job.


----------

